# Strange Tubing in Faucet



## Davi (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone know what this tubing is for? I need to replace a faucet and I'm not sure how to proceed. Picture is attached


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That is some strange tubing.....


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Davi said:


> Anyone know what this tubing is for? I need to replace a faucet and I'm not sure how to proceed. Picture is attached
> 
> You sure there is no keg in a refridgerator down below.


----------



## Davi (Mar 3, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Davi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what this tubing is for? I need to replace a faucet and I'm not sure how to proceed. Picture is attached
> ...


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

out dated Fluoride dispenser ... they put it in at the water treatment plant now just cut it off close to the floor and forget about it ... .. If any strange smells appear after a month or so call a Plumber ...


Lifer...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That sure is a long spray nozzle.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

They didn't want to spend the money on a new spray head and hose


----------



## Davi (Mar 3, 2011)

Lifer said:


> out dated Fluoride dispenser ... they put it in at the water treatment plant now just cut it off close to the floor and forget about it ... .. If any strange smells appear after a month or so call a Plumber ...
> 
> 
> Lifer...


If it was an out dated fluoride dispenser wouldn't it just be empty? There's water running through the tube. Also the house was built about 20 years ago. I don't think fluoride was dispensed from the house. I believe it was already in the water source from the city.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you a plumber or am I... I am confused.. try a DIY site you will have better luck ... they may even confirm it IS a Fluoride dispenser.

Ps: if there is water in there than the back water check valve is not working .. it will need a new tap with no FLORIDE DISPENCER THIS TIME ...


Lifer...


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

I have never seen a flouride dispenser or know how it hooks up, but wouldn't it hook up on the lavatory and the hose located at the aerator and not where a spray hose would connect like it is on this faucet

Isn't that a plastic utiltiy sink it is mounted on?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Not rated for potable water line. You should replace with copper water pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

nah, better use pex. 

The copper gets all effed up from the putty and flux.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It might be a catheter.....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

damn Rick, I was trying:laughing:


----------

